# Apks pulled from GooApple Rom



## poly2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Not sure if it has been asked or reviewed anywhere else (noob here) but I tried to install an apk (music app) I pulled from a system dump from a GooApple ROM release and it didn't work. That doesn't surprise me, my question is: has anyone ported any applications from this ROM successfully? I'd like to try a few of them on my CDMA Galaxy Nexus (stock/no root). Please let me know and thanks in advance!


----------



## poly2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

anyone?


----------

